# Crap...



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Crap... First timer... No scouting... LE Central tag... 
I have no plan... My son has had an infection, no scouting time. Any one want to give this guy a few Tooele tips?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Buy a fast wheeler...


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Mallardhead12 said:


> Crap... First timer... No scouting... LE Central tag...
> I have no plan... My son has had an infection, no scouting time. Any one want to give this guy a few Tooele tips?


NO no... buy a FASTER wheeler... It can just be fast... ok maybe the fastest!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You could turn the tag back in and let someone use it that has the time to hunt. If you found time later on you can always buy a tag for the month of May. This is just another example of why the LE idea is stupid. If we had a month and a half of turkey hunting like the rest of the United States does, you would have plenty of time to plan a few days for a turkey hunt. **** dumb idea this limited entry...it is really just code for limited hunting opportunity.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> You could turn the tag back in and let someone use it that has the time to hunt. If you found time later on you can always buy a tag for the month of May. This is just another example of why the LE idea is stupid. If we had a month and a half of turkey hunting like the rest of the United States does, you would have plenty of time to plan a few days for a turkey hunt. **** dumb idea this limited entry...*it is really just code for limited hunting opportunity.*


Amen brutha! Who's retarded idea was it anyway? Oh, I remember, wait for it.... SFW

SFW= Still F***ing Waiting... for a tag. :?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not knocking you but did you think that you had the time to do the scouting and hunt when you put in for the tag or did you just put in for the tag hoping that you wouldn't draw? 

I have found that the LE hunts both for big game and turkeys are full of hunters that are not prepared for the hunt. On the last buffalo hunt that I went on we met up with a number of hunters that had no idea of what they were doing as far as where the animals were located at. Their first scouting trip was the day that the hunt started. I guess that they figured that the hunt was like in the 1800's and there were thousands of bison roaming the hills. 

In my opinion you have two options, one is to turn the tag back in and be better prepared for the next draw and the other is to get out and do some scouting other than here on the computer. I may be a little bit harsh but those are the facts.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Mallardhead12 said:


> Crap... First timer... No scouting... LE Central tag...
> I have no plan... My son has had an infection, no scouting time. Any one want to give this guy a few Tooele tips?


Mallard I'm no pro but maybe I can help you out.

How is your boy doing?

Is he going to hunt with you or just get out with you?

I might no of a few good places for you to go.

Give me a call Dave 801-910-0721.


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol @ tex


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nevermind! I got One! But, that was just a freak thing! Thank you moose hollow though! Maybe Next year? He has 4 points and i would need help. Hes doing much better now!


----------

